
Tilted Toilet: The corporate poo patrol is coming after your toilet time - smacktoward
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/battle-toilet-workplace
======
sp332
I'm still not convinced this is a real thing. All the images seem to be
renders. The link that's supposed to show that the BTA "approved" the toilet
is just a press release. The Twitter and LinkedIn links just go to the home
pages, not to any specific account.

At least the "pending" patent number seems to be actually pending.

